# r2 method



## Erik (Jun 5, 2007)

After, my tutorial on M2 method I've now also put a tutorial online for 4x4 BLD with my r2 method.
My Webpage
r2 method


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 5, 2007)

Whoo, go Erik! 

Chris and I are going to have a look at the r2 method!

As per we already have the experience with commutators, I feel that it would be faster to on the fly solve l/r slice wings with Commutators rather than r2.

A fine job, well done Erik!

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## joey (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm fighting the temptation to want to learn how to do the 4x4 BLD!


----------



## blade740 (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, it's amazing. I never thought that 4x4 BLD could be so easy. Only one problem I see. You put the same alg for UF twice. It works for UFl, but you don't have an alg for UFr. I just have to learn the DBr alg and the UFr alg, and I'll be able to blindfold the edges of a 4x4. I already know how do corners, so all that's left is centers.


----------

